# Fortschritte  ;)



## robs (7. März 2004)

So, ich wollte nur mal loswerden dass ich nun nach gut vier Monaten ganz ordentlich aufm Hinterrad hopsen kann und auch sonst so alles immer besser Klappt   

Hier mal was zum angucken:

klick1 

klick2 

klick3 

klick4


----------



## konrad (7. März 2004)

naja,noch nich ganz coustellier.....übung macht den meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2004)

Hoi

sieht teilweise ziemlich unruhig aus, ich würde sagen üb mal ne weile nur Balance bevor du andere neue sachen übst!

Ist kein Angriff oderso, nur ein Tip dann gehn die anderen sachen auch viel leichter!

Ronny


----------



## ph1L (7. März 2004)

naja sichere BWHs kommen halt net von heut auf morgen...

aber für 4 monate find ichs schon ziemlich gut... bleib drann


----------



## robs (7. März 2004)

Jau, ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich mich selbst gesehn hab...  ziemlich hektisch.

Die BWH sind normalerweise schon etwas ruhiger, keine Ahnung was los war...   Meine Kondition liegt immernoch bei ner guten halben Stunde (zumindest mit so anstrengenden Sachen) und da war ich da schon drüber wech   


Aber ich sehe natürlich, dass ich Balance üben muss!

Also her mit simplen Übungen. Soll ich so langsam wie möglich auf ner geraden fahrn? Auf der Stelle stehen?     Jaaa  da liegt mein Problem, ich hasse Grundübungen, aber muss sein, das sehe ich ein.


----------



## derfuss (7. März 2004)

ich muß gestehen, hab schon erstmal schmunzeln müssen bei den vids.
nicht aus verachtung oder so, denn für 4 monate trial ist das schon ziemlich gut; nur hat mich das so an die alten anfangszeiten erinnert. von mir gibt/gab's auch mal so'n filmchen   

ansonsten erstmal ruhiger werden und trackstand (auf der stelle stehen) üben. dann bist du auch nich schon nach ner halben stunde ausgepauert.

wenn du mit der geschwindig weiter lernst wird das was


----------



## LauraPalmer (7. März 2004)

naja für die Zeit passts eh scho supi


----------



## tommytrialer (8. März 2004)

schau auch das du dir das hüpfen abgewöhnst. durch dieses konstante"gehopple" verbrauchst du ziemlich viel kraft. kein wunder das du nach 30 min fertig bist.

ich empfehle dir erste balaceübungen indem du erstmal dein vorderrad gegen ein hindernis stellst und dann so ca 10 sec stehen bleibst

und dann freistehen und nen fetsen punkt anvisieren und versuchen durch leichtes vor und zurückrollen das gleichgewicht zu halten.


ich weiß...sich zu solchen übungen durchzuringen ist schwer...aber gewöhn dich jetzt um weil je länger du es hinauszögerst desto schwerer wirds sich es wieder abzugewöhnen


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2004)

Und wenn das gut geht kannst auch mal mit Augen zu Balancieren üben...


----------



## BigJimmele (8. März 2004)

Nach 4 Monaten ?! Ich finds cool, ich hab über ein Jahr gebraucht. Ok, hab mehr auf Balance und so geachtet und mich lange mir so kleinen Hindernissen wie Deinen Paletten abgegeben.

Aber ich bin eh der Zeitlupe-Typi, anscheinend fahr ich wie "zugedröhnt", alles ganz slow   

Such Dir am besten welche von denen Dir was abschauen kannst. Das bringt unheimlich viel ...


----------



## Scrat (8. März 2004)

Also, auch von mir Respekt!

Das mit dem "Gehoppel" könnte für mich auch ein guter Tipp sein, ich hab am Samstag nach ca. 'ner Stunde auch tierischen Muskelkater gehabt.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (8. März 2004)

yo is schon recht nice!!!
4 Monate fahr ich auch erst/schon!!!

Sach ma, wie hoch schaffst du denn nen Bunny (roll-bunny / tretbunny / BWH [ausm stand] / etc. ) worauf?

Also.. mein "rekord" liegt jetzt middm tretbunny bei knapp 60 cm.....

*gg* nur mal so als Frage.... Woher hast du die Paletten? *lachflash*
*ich erriner mich grad an was*

Ach ja... es war ein wunderschöner Sommerabend, als ich und ein Kumpel mitten in der Nacht (abend --> Nacht) losgezogen sind zur Baustelle und uns da 4 Paletten wechgeklaut hatten..*ggg*

Nach ner Woche hatten wir 13 Paletten im Garten stehen....*hehehehe*


----------



## fr33r!d0r (8. März 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> *gg* nur mal so als Frage.... Woher hast du die Paletten? *lachflash*
> *ich erriner mich grad an was*
> 
> Ach ja... es war ein wunderschöner Sommerabend, als ich und ein Kumpel mitten in der Nacht (abend --> Nacht) losgezogen sind zur Baustelle und uns da 4 Paletten wechgeklaut hatten..*ggg*
> ...




aHAhahHAHhHAhHAHHAhAHHAhAhAhAHh
ahAhAHAhahHAHhHAhHAHHAhAHHAhAh
AhAHhahAhAHAhahHAHhHAhHAHHAhAH
HAhAhAhAHhahAhAHAhahHAHhHAhHAH
HAhAHHAhAhAhAHhahAhA


----------



## Chill (8. März 2004)

Nicht schlecht!  
Ich fang gerade erst an und ich glaub in 4 Monaten bin ich noch nicht soweit.


----------



## robs (21. Juli 2004)

Und ein update  

Hab vor ein paar Tagen erste Hüpfer aus der Fahrt gemacht...    echt komisch dass es vorher nicht ging, ich glaub es hat nur was mit sich trauen zutun...


Vid1 

Vid2


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Juli 2004)

zum thema fortschritte, da tut sich bei mir z.Zt auch sauviel

montag haben wir mal wieder seit langem getrialt, dann gleich 99cm per backwheel hop runter

und heute gleich 1.20, und das wie ich meine mit voller kontrolle
das geht einfach immer besser

@ rob bleib dran, auch wenn bei mir die 4 oberen vids net gehen bzw net gefunden werden können


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juli 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Also her mit simplen Übungen. Soll ich so langsam wie möglich auf ner geraden fahrn? Auf der Stelle stehen?     Jaaa  da liegt mein Problem, ich hasse Grundübungen, aber muss sein, das sehe ich ein.



Trackstand und so musst du nicht isoliert üben( ist auch total langweilig).
Du kannst dir z.B vornehmen nicht mehr auf das hindernis von weiten zu zurollen, sondern nur noch so nah wie möglich vor dem Hinderniss stehenbleiben (trackstand), aufs Ziel konzentrieren und dann drauf los.
So lernt man den trackstand ganz von alleine ohne sich damit zu langweilen.

Für die backwheelhops empfehl ich: 
1.Such dir nen Gullideckel und versuch so lang wie möglich bwh auf dem Teil zu machen ohne vom Gullideckel abzudriften.Wenn du rauskommst, nochmal machen. Mach das jedes mal 2-5 mal bevor du mit dem richtigem Trialen anfängst(das aufwärmen fällt dann auch gleich weg)
2. Wenn du aus dem bwh heraus nen drop machen willst, drop nicht gleich wenn du auf dem Hinterrad bist sondern bleib 2-3 hops auf dem hinterad bevor du drops, so übst du das präzise bw-hoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (21. Juli 2004)

Ja also bwh funzt soweit ganz gut, ich bin sicher auf nem Gullideckel kann ich draufbleiben und Trackstand ist auch schon recht sicher möchte ich mal behaupten...    jetzt gehts ja grad nur um den rollbunny.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Juli 2004)

@ robs
trainierst du auch öffter mal mit björn, seb und hauke?

hattest du mal früher nen scott point zero??


----------



## robs (22. Juli 2004)

Nein, leider nicht. Gut, Seb war schon mit mir im Gelände in Steinfeld aber irgendwie gab es noch nicht die Gelegenheit in Bremen zu trialn...   wenn mal das Wetter besser wär, wo ich grad Zeit ohne Ende hab.


Point Zero kenn ich nicht mal vom Hören


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Juli 2004)

sers,

ich poste einfach mal mit in den thread, hat jaa auch was mit fortschritt zu tun.

also mein problem ist, ich übe schon voll lang, beim bwh nach vorn zu hüpfen, halt mit dem ankicken, aber ich kriege das einfach nicht gebacken. ich falle immer dann nach hinten, weil mein bike nach vorne weggeht.

könntet ihr mal nen paar tipps geben, wie ihr das gelernt hab??

danke   

Jan


----------



## robs (22. Juli 2004)

Ich sag meinem Bruder mal, er soll mich filmen heut, dann mach ich dir das mal...  vielleicht siehst du was.

Grundsätzlich musst du das Bike nach vorne absenken (nach vorne kippen) und das dann mit einem Pedalkick ausgleichen. Dabei kommst du automatisch in die Luft und nach vorn. Wenn das einigermaßen sicher klappt, versuch mal, das Bike unter dir hochzuziehen, so dass du ein bischen mehr Luft unterm Reifen hast. Der nächste Schritt könnte dann auf ne Palette sein oderso.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> 
> könntet ihr mal nen paar tipps geben, wie ihr das gelernt hab??
> Jan



Ja, musst vorher das Rad absenken sonst fällt man nach hinten oder kann nur ganz kleine pedalkicks machen. Schau dir irgend ein video aus dem vid thread an, da siehst du das bei jedem gap das Vorderrad runter geht bevor reingetreten wird.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Juli 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag meinem Bruder mal, er soll mich filmen heut, dann mach ich dir das mal... vielleicht siehst du was.



jaa danke, das wäre mal ne große hilfe  , weil in den ganzen anderen vids, geht das immer alles so schnell und man erkennt das meistens nicht so wirklich.

Jan


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. Juli 2004)

Naja also wenn dir das Rad nach vorne abhaut, dann lässt du vorn nicht weit genug runter, bzw. trittst zu doll rein. 
Die Schwierigkeit liegt halt darin, genau den Mittelweg zu finden. 
Versuch doch mal den umgekehrten Effekt zu provozieren, dass du nach dem Reintreten nach vorn fällst...


----------



## robs (22. Juli 2004)

So, hier die Videos...    is ein bischen wackelig, ich hab wohl nicht gut gefrühstückt  


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:  Wenn man nicht ausm bwh abspringt sondern das in dem Moment macht wenn man das Vorderrad hebt, ist das Bike automatisch unten...   vielleicht als Vorstufe.


klick 1 

klick 2 

klick 3 

klick 4


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. Juli 2004)

Tja ihr solltet euch beide echt mal zusammentun, denn du hast die Tendenz nach vorn zu fallen, d.h. du bist gezwungen nach vorn zu hüpfen um auf dem HR zu bleiben. 
Versuch mal kleinere Hüpfer zu machen und das VR nicht ganz so weit runterkommen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (22. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß, das ging auch schonmal besser  (damals mitm 20") ...


----------



## Benjy (22. Juli 2004)

wenn du aufm hinterrad steht um aufm hinterrad zu hüpfen versuch mal die füße bzw. die pedalen in die waagerechte zu bringen... denn so wie du des machst hälste garantiert nich allzu lange durch, weil du dmit ein bein mehr belastest als das andere... 
wenn des probierst könnte es anfangs n bisschen schwer wirken... man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran... ab so hälsde halt länger durch und belastest nicht nur ein bin sondern beide...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Juli 2004)

danke für die vids.   ich hab das vorhin mal nen bischen hinbekommen, mein bestes waren 4 sprünge nach vorn, zwar nicht weit, aber ich habs geschafft. nach nen paar wiederholungen hatte ich aber keine kraft mehr, um aufm hinterrad überhaupt noch stehen zu können aber ich denke mal, die kraft und ausdauer kommt nach und nach.

Jan


----------



## Benjy (22. Juli 2004)

so siehts wohl aus...


----------



## Bomber210 (23. Juli 2004)

tach 
wollt auch mein senf mal dazu geben ich hab auch eine weile zum kicken gebraucht in die weite geht es schon ganz gut für noch nicht lange üben! aber in die höhe zu kommen bekomm ich einfach nicht hin ich schaff höchstens 10-15cm! auf menge kann ich das auch schon ganz gut! und dann noch eins wie geht der tret bunny ich kann nur en rolli und normal aber tret kann ich mir nicht richtig vorstellen also klappt es auch kaum mit üben!?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Juli 2004)

Also beim Tretbunny fängst du mit dem falschen Fuss vorn an, machst ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung und trittst damit schon das VR nach oben. Irgendwann kommt dann dein guter Fuss nachvorn und du machst aus disem Schwung noch nen kräftigen Pedalkick nach vorn und oben. UM auf Höhe zu kommen musst du halt dein Rad bewusst an den Füssen nach oben zu deinem Arsch reißen. 

Angelos Spezial Tip: An Treppen Stufen übt sich das am besten, weil du gezwungen bist auf dem HR zu landen. Vorsicht mit Durchschlägen!


----------



## Bomber210 (26. Juli 2004)

ist das auch richtig wegen üben wenn ich aus nem surf in die pedale trete und damit für den anfang springe ist ja fast das selbe!?
oder kommt es schneller und leichter es wie oben erklärt zu machen?


----------



## Benjy (27. Juli 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das auch richtig wegen üben wenn ich aus nem surf in die pedale trete und damit für den anfang springe ist ja fast das selbe!?
> oder kommt es schneller und leichter es wie oben erklärt zu machen?


schneller und leichter is relativ... allerdings isses so erstmal richtiger... und lieber gleich richtig, als später wieder total umzugewöhnen... denn aufm nem wettkampf hat man nicht immer unbedingt den platz nen bunnyhop (bei dir anscheinend surfjump bezeichnet) zu machen... da hilft dir uch das reintreten bei dem bunnyhop nicht, denn den schwng bzw. anlauf wirst du dennoch brauchen... also lieber gleich richtig machen und man spart viel zeit...


----------



## Monty98 (28. Juli 2004)

YEEEEHAAAAAAAAA! Bin gestern noch 77cm (Tretbunnyhop) gejumpt . Heut hats mich auf *86 cm*  (Tretbunnyhop) raufkatapultiert!! *FREU*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. Juli 2004)

Sagt mal wie messt ihr das so genau?


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juli 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal wie messt ihr das so genau?




das nennt man meterstab, liegt in fast jeder werkstatt - is allgemein sehr verbreitet


----------



## Monty98 (29. Juli 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> das nennt man meterstab, liegt in fast jeder werkstatt - is allgemein sehr verbreitet


Eine verrückte erfindung, muss man zugeben!


----------



## Bomber210 (29. Juli 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> YEEEEHAAAAAAAAA! Bin gestern noch 77cm (Tretbunnyhop) gejumpt . Heut hats mich auf *86 cm*  (Tretbunnyhop) raufkatapultiert!! *FREU*




könnt ihr mir mal bitte en vid übern tretbunny zum laden per Privatnachricht schicken bei mir gehen die nicht abzuspielen vom Forum aus! wenn es geht auch fürn anfänger sichtbar!wäre sehr nett!


----------



## Monty98 (29. Juli 2004)

hier solltest du unter anderem auch einen tretbunnyhop finden: www.trialskings.com


----------



## Benjy (2. August 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr mir mal bitte en vid übern tretbunny zum laden per Privatnachricht schicken bei mir gehen die nicht abzuspielen vom Forum aus! wenn es geht auch fürn anfänger sichtbar!wäre sehr nett!


nur mal so aus reiner neugierde... wie kommsde so voran? klappt der tretbunny wenigstens einigermaßen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber210 (2. August 2004)

ja danke der nachfrage *g* nee wird immer besser beim pedal kick hab ich es langsam raus weiter und höher zu kommen (vorher hat das net ganz mit der hüfte zum lenker geklappt ) und beim tret bunny bin ich noch dabei ich hoffe das wird auch noch ich schau mir das jetz bissl aus videos ab ein problem ist nur noch das gleichzeitige ausführen von treten abspringen und halt das rad nach vorn zu schieben! ich bin aber fleisig am üben!


----------



## Benjy (2. August 2004)

Bomber210 schrieb:
			
		

> ja danke der nachfrage *g* nee wird immer besser beim pedal kick hab ich es langsam raus weiter und höher zu kommen (vorher hat das net ganz mit der hüfte zum lenker geklappt ) und beim tret bunny bin ich noch dabei ich hoffe das wird auch noch ich schau mir das jetz bissl aus videos ab ein problem ist nur noch das gleichzeitige ausführen von treten abspringen und halt das rad nach vorn zu schieben! ich bin aber fleisig am üben!


klingt doch gut.... es scheint zumindest das du ziemlich viel ehrgeiz hast... und das is ja das wichtigste


----------



## Bomber210 (2. August 2004)

ehrgeiz hab ich genug mich stört auch nicht mal alleine üben zu gehen! ich war heute wieder und bin heut ne 4stufige treppe runter gesprungen mit pedal kick ich merk ich werd immer besser! nur halt auf höhe zu kommen ist mein prob! und halt noch den tretbunny der is fürn anfänger ganz schön kompliziert!da werd ich noch ne weile brauchen!


----------

